# Question: Can white people use box relaxers made for black people?



## InsertCleverNameHere (Oct 14, 2004)

A white person at my job with curly frizzy hair asked me this. I said yes, but now that I think about it, I'm not sure.


----------



## Faith (Oct 14, 2004)

I know a white girl and a Chinese girl who both use relaxers...lol


----------



## skegeesmb (Oct 14, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## InsertCleverNameHere (Oct 14, 2004)

Okay that's what I thought...but then I started thinking, why don't they target them then, lol!


----------



## skegeesmb (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't you know girl, if you have a black girl on the box uh oh, you might have "black" hair if you can use the product.

They have relaxers geared towards white women, but they don't seem to straighten nearly as well as that good ole' devil lye and now no-lye.


----------



## simplertimes (Oct 14, 2004)

They sure do use them. When I used to work in Sally Beauty Supply, they used to  /images/graemlins/sekret.gif in the store to buy relaxers like "Dark and Lovely". White people have varied textures just like Blacks, I don't see why they are so ashamed........ /images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Oct 14, 2004)

well, the only 2 people who i know were white and used relaxers were jewish. (they had coarse hair)


----------



## Tai (Oct 14, 2004)

They sure can.  I've relaxed quite a few white women and I've always used no-lye relaxers.


----------



## good2uuuu (Oct 14, 2004)

Not that I'm surprised, but DANG! WE CAN'T HAVE NOTHIN'!


----------



## sengschick (Oct 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Not that I'm surprised, but DANG! WE CAN'T HAVE NOTHIN'! 

[/ QUOTE ]
 /images/graemlins/lachen70.gif Ain't that the truth!!!!!


----------



## Kalani (Oct 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Not that I'm surprised, but DANG! WE CAN'T HAVE NOTHIN'! 

[/ QUOTE ]
 /images/graemlins/lachen70.gif Ain't that the truth!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

/images/graemlins/lachen70.gif


----------



## LondonDiva (Oct 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Not that I'm surprised, but DANG! WE CAN'T HAVE NOTHIN'! 

[/ QUOTE ]

 /images/graemlins/lachen70.gif /images/graemlins/lachen70.gif


----------



## Tai (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey some of them want some straight hair, too.  My best friend's head looked like a tornado hit it until I relaxed her.  It changed her complete hair type.  She went from people teasing her about her hair to people saying that she has the most beautiful curly hair that they've ever seen.  I was never able to even get her hair straight.  It was the most resistant hair I've ever seen.  The most even a super relaxer would do is turn her fuzz and frizz into spiral, botticelli curls.


----------



## jellynote (Oct 15, 2004)

not only do they use the box relaxers, but my old beautician puts lye relaxers in their hair. They have hair issue just like we do!


----------



## Blacktresses (Oct 15, 2004)

I really appreciate you all....This is information that I never knew!!!  It's just disturbing to think that they will not admit ( including advertisements ) that they have the same issues!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a friend who does hair and also puts a lot of relaxers in white ladies' hair.


----------



## Allandra (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes, they can use box relaxers.


----------



## Ipanema (Oct 15, 2004)

I wonder if they shampoo their hair everyday with relaxed hair.


----------



## thatscuteright (Oct 15, 2004)

I had a jewish roomate in college, whose hair I used to relax.
In fact I used African pride super /images/graemlins/rofl.gif


----------



## bklyncurly (Oct 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
I had a jewish roomate in college, whose hair I used to relax.
In fact I used African pride super /images/graemlins/rofl.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

 /images/graemlins/wink.gif I can't even use Super and I have very thick hair! 
 /images/graemlins/antlers.gif


----------



## NAY007 (Oct 15, 2004)

This has nothing to do with skin color but with the texture of your hair. A relaxer can be used on all kinds of hair.


----------



## VelvetRain (Oct 16, 2004)

Yes I have seen it done all the time at the salon I go at Olives international textures. They do exactly that. Work on all different textures. I have seen white women come in with very curly hair and asked for a relaxer. The same relaxer that goes on my hair is what she uses on their hair to get it straight. I sat in amazment one day when I saw it being done. I never knew that could use relaxers. The concept makes a lot of sense though. Race really had nothing to do with it.


----------



## ubavka123 (Oct 16, 2004)

I was actually looking for salons in my area and saw a website that had Affirm Fiberguard relaxer before and after photos and most of the clients were white!  /images/graemlins/shocked.gif  There was one photo of a black girl.  So, shocking but true!  /images/graemlins/smile.gif  I guess it goes both ways, or does it?  I was offered a KMS relaxer once in a salon and I was like, heck no!, because that was most likely a relaxer for white people!  If they can use ours, can we use theirs?   /images/graemlins/scratchchin.gif


----------



## shoelover1972 (Oct 16, 2004)

Alot of Italians straighten their hair. There is a brand in Italy called 'A3' that markets their relaxers for both black &amp; white women. They have a picture of a white woman on one of the boxes. One of the relaxers states on the label that it is for 'Mediterrean &amp; Afro-American / Caribbean' hair and another relaxer is for 'African' hair?


----------



## lovechic (Oct 16, 2004)

A WHITE LADY TOLD ME SHE USE JUST FOR ME RELAXER ON HER HAIR... IT LOOKED A FRIED MESS! I THINK SHE OVERPROCESSED IT OR SOMETHING AND SHE DIDN'T WANT TO CUT IT! I DID NOT KNOW WHAT TO SAY WHEN SHE ASKED MY OPINION! POOR CHILE!


----------



## lovechic (Oct 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Not that I'm surprised, but DANG! WE CAN'T HAVE NOTHIN'! 

[/ QUOTE ] /images/graemlins/wave.gif  *girl, you are TOOO Funny!*


----------



## rayne (Oct 22, 2004)

Yep!! A friend of mine said that a co-worker recently went to a black salon to get a relaxer. The lady's hair was really coarse. I don't know if she was born like that or if it was due to heat or chemical damage. But what I do wonder is that since their hair is coarse does a relaxer make their hair look more like regular white people's hair or does it look like black relaxed hair? I also knew a girl that was mexican and white and she tried a box relaxer, but it burned her scalp. Her hair was a type 2A so I don't know why she didn't use a perm for whites.

They also use our hair dye. A lady I used to work with had dark brown hair and she said that she uses the dye with the "black girl" on the box because since her hair is so dark, the white dyes don't show up on her.


----------

